# L.s. Starrett Stock Advise



## brav65 (Aug 3, 2015)

interesting read about a company whose products we all use.  Interesting that the CEO is ruining things by paying his employees too much, so says the "Analyst" that has never built anything in his life, just leached off the work of others.

http://seekingalpha.com/article/3387175-l-s-starrett-buy-or-just-pass-by


----------



## JimDawson (Aug 3, 2015)

Reading through that analysis, I would say they are doing something right.  Looks to me like a 48% increase in gross profit in the last year. The  "Analyst" is an idiot IMHO.  We need more companies like Starrett.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 3, 2015)

Hmmm, company is  making a good profit, employees are paid well and everyone but the analyst is happy. Can you spell moron?

 "Billy G"


----------



## higgite (Aug 3, 2015)

See how analyst is spelled? That’s because they sometimes pull their reasoning right out of their… uh, well… see how analyst is spelled?

Tom


----------



## GSPatton (Aug 19, 2015)

My Ruger stock is doing well also, usually when the founder dies the company flounders, not so with Ruger.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 19, 2015)

My Ruger Stock is doing well also. It is on my Ruger #1. I oil it now and then. Sorry, had to add that one, it's the curmudgeon in me.


----------

